# 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Pricing Announced, Base Car To Start At $16,995



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

$17k isn't too bad of price for this car. Now we need to see what the options are going to cost and how much the turbo model is going to be.


----------

